# Acrylic paint coverage



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm trying to paint some figures using acrylic paint. Black, gray and dark blue work fine.

White and tan require multiple coats. 3 coats of white and I can still see the green plastic.

Is it bad paint (I bought 2 jars of white) or the nature of the paint?

Coating wth white is getting old!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

That is not uncommon with light colored paints. Try a coat of white or light grey primer first.

What brand of acrylic are you using?
Are you ensuring that the paint is thoroughly mixed?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I have Model Master paint.

I did see white primer in the display.

The lighter colors seem thinner than the darker ones.

I did check to see if the paint was mixed, I even stirred it again while painting when is seemed so thin.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's the general nature of the paint pigments, I think. Yellows are typically the most difficult, along with other lighter shades.


----------

